# 13 years on



## Colliebarmy

and we still have her collar kept in a toffee tin


----------



## Colliebarmy

seems incredible that it was 25 years ago when we got her too...

1989 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Happy Paws2

We lost our JR Chippie in 1978 and I still have her collar, lead and name tag, I out them in a draw when we got home from her last visit to the vets and they have been with me ever since.


----------



## northnsouth

Colliebarmy said:


> and we still have her collar kept in a toffee tin


My BC's lead still hangs on the coat peg. It has done for more than 10 years now :sad:


----------



## LPC

You'll never forget her, Colliebarmy. That's what real love means.


----------



## Colliebarmy




----------



## Colliebarmy

I have to admit that I think more about the dog than my mum who passed away 3 years ago


----------



## jonb

we have Sophie and Taz`s hair and last collars in 2 wooden boxes...


----------



## victoria171168

I have locks of hair, tags and collars for most of my dearly departeds.
Seems natural to me to keep them.


----------



## Colliebarmy

Id have probably taken a clip of fur but you dont always think straight, she died having a seizure in my arms at 3am, in the kids bedroom, the wife took the kids downstairs and shut the door to spare them, when the dog had passed i was on the stairs and the wife called me "come in here, dont be alone", i said i wasnt alone, i had the dog on my lap, then the vat came and took her away, which ive regretted since as we hadnt thought about what to do with her.


----------



## WENDY517

animals mean so much to us in this life I suppose that we never let go, even the dog coat collars ect keepsakes, i:sad: still have the collars of my 2 dogs laddie born in 1977 and dougal 1994 laddies collar was a little red collar that hangs over the fireplace in the lounge he was 3 wks old in 1977 early april he lived till 1994 easter Saturday that's the day he went to rainbow bridge, and dougals harnest hangs in the kitchen he came on xmas even 2 yrs old and passed over to rainbow bridge on November 1994 for 30ys I have two wonderful boys, time may mend a broken heart but memories will live forever


----------



## Julesky

Colliebarmy said:


> Id have probably taken a clip of fur but you dont always think straight, she died having a seizure in my arms at 3am, in the kids bedroom, the wife took the kids downstairs and shut the door to spare them, when the dog had passed i was on the stairs and the wife called me "come in here, dont be alone", i said i wasnt alone, i had the dog on my lap, then the vat came and took her away, which ive regretted since as we hadnt thought about what to do with her.


That's too sad.

don't think too much on the after, she passed with you holding her- all that matters


----------



## Citruspips

Colliebarmy ....that was a lovely poem you posted.


----------



## shamykebab

13 years on and I still have Plato's collar, food bowl and the last toilet role he shredded .


----------

